# Which Seat Cover Fits?



## DJ Dannis (May 9, 2006)

I'm looking into getting seat covers for my goat. Today, I tried to put a seat cover on from my old vehicle, but it would not fit because of the bucket seat style dimensions. Does anyone know of a seat cover that fits over the front seats?

Thanks in advance,
Dan


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

I just saw these the other day. 

http://www.pfyc.com/pc/GT2101/GTINT/Custom+Fit+Seat+Covers+-+GTO.html


----------



## DJ Dannis (May 9, 2006)

Thanks, they look great, but pricey! I may go down this road, but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Go Dog Go (Sep 4, 2006)

Anybody know of anything made to fit the back seats???? I've been trying to come up with a good way to really cover and protect the rear as I'll often have to put my two golden retrievers in the back seats. They're great, but even well-behaved I don't want them near that beautiful leather!!


----------

